# B-17, B-24 B-25 rides- walkthru



## Twitch (May 1, 2006)

For those interested in Southern Cal. May 4-10 at the Long Beach airport there will be a B-17, B-24 and B-25. B-17 B-24 rides are $425 and the B- 25 is $325 all tax deductable. May 10-12 they'll be in Lancaster 800-568-8924 for reservations. - www.CFDN.com. Walk thus of the planes cost $10. WASPs- Women Air Force Service Pilots will be at Long Beach.


----------

